# Purchasing a vehicle



## jorge123 (May 12, 2015)

What if you are not an EU Resident (yet)? What are the rules on purchasing a car?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

As long as you have your fiscal/NIF number, you can buy.


----------

